#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [影片] 【狗】(哈士奇)坐車無安全感，求主人牽爪！！！

## 斯冰菊

他/她也許是世界上最愛牽爪的哈哈吧！！！ :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## wingwolf

照例提供大陸可見版本：http://www.56.com/u48/v_Njc5MTU3OTc.html

主人都把收縮回去了居然還一次又一次地求牽爪
好萌WWWWWWWW

----------


## 燄瀆

哈哈太可愛了ww
不過看得出來牠真的很不安呢，一直在打哈欠
主人一直很無奈的安慰哈士奇wwwww
不過這樣的主人算好的了，之前還看過有人嫌狗吵直接把牠關到後車廂去(火大

----------


## 冀女

剛開始看是很可愛，但之後聽到嗚咽聲就覺得有些可憐... ...他是在害怕車子行駛這件事嗎?

而且看燄瀆的回話，打哈欠也是緊張的意思呀?

不知道那隻哈士奇會不會繼續跟他們上車呢?多坐幾次就不怕了吧?(安全帶要繫上嗎?) :wuffer_arou:

----------


## 悠輝夜

好可愛~
不過看起來很害怕坐車呢,希望她能早點習慣呀
如果換成小悠是那隻哈士奇的主人的話就算要抱著她也可以呀~(請注意交通安全

----------

